# Von Webhosting zu VServer?



## Alice (24. März 2012)

Hallo.

Ich bin zur Zeit Kunde bei All-Inkl.com und habe dort das große Webhosting Paket. 

Leider stoße ich in Sachen "Programmierung" und "umsetzung" immer wieder auf neue Probleme wie z.B. das dieses und jenes nicht Verfügbar ist (aus Sicherheitsgründen oder aus Gründen von Ressourcen) oder der Hoster möchte dieses und jenes nicht installieren aus den irrsinnigsten Gründen.

Natürlich glaube ich dem Hoster das manche Funktionen (z.B. Exec) ein Sicherheitsproblem sein können aber auf der anderen Seite denke ich auch das man so Kunden dazu bewegen will sich einen teuren Server zu mieten.

Ich stehe also akuell vor der Entscheidung mein Webhosting Paket zu kündigen und mir einen VServer zu mieten.

Daz habe ich folgende Fragen:
- Welche Hoster sind zu empfehlen?
- Kann ich mich als laie in so eine Aufgabe (Server-Admin) reinarbeiten?
- Kann ich eigene Software (z.B. Inkscape) installieren?
- Gibt es Tutorials die eine komplette Einrichtung inkl. Sicherheit usw. beschreibt?
- Tipps?


----------



## threadi (24. März 2012)

Eine gute Übersicht über Hoster findest Du z.B. unter http://www.webhostlist.de. Würde ich oder jemand anderes hier dir einen Webhoster empfehlen, wäre es immer der der ihm/mir persönlich zusagt - muss aber nicht unbedingt dir zusagen. Suche daher selbst nach deinen Kriterien.

Du als Laie solltest jedoch nicht selbst als Server-Admin arbeiten. Dafür musst Du einiges mehr wissen als dir momentan vlt. bewusst ist. Die Gefahr besteht, dass Du dann deinen Server nicht selbst richtig absichern kannst, er kompromittiert wird (z.B. für Spam-Versand missbraucht oder zum Angriff anderer Seiten), und du dann die Kündigung durch deinen Hoster erhältst. Wenn Du dir das selbst beibringen willst, mache es lieber erstmal lokal bei dir zu hause - ohne echten Server. Damit wärst Du dann aber auch einige Monate oder eher Jahre beschäftigt. Serveradministration lernt man nicht eben mal wie HTML oder CSS.

Ich würde dir empfehlen einen Hoster zu suchen der all deine Wünsche individuell lösen kann - gibt es durchaus, jedoch in Grenzen.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre auch in Managed-Server. Dort kannst Du jedoch selber meist nichts installieren, müsstest dich immer an den Hoster wenden.


----------



## Alice (24. März 2012)

Danke für die Antwort.

Ein Managed-Server wäre natürlich gut aber das ist mir einfach zu teuer. Also ich würde sagen das 40,00 Euro für ein Projekt ohne jeglich Einnamen mehr als genug sein sollte.

Ich würde eigentlich auch gern bei minem Webhosting Paket bleiben aber dann müsste ich auf soviele gute Funktionen die es so gibt verzichten.

Ich überlege mir sogar einen meiner PC´s zum Webserver einzurichten um wenigtens Inkscape darauf laufen zu lassen. Aber ob sich das lohnt? Der PC wäre stark genug und meine Internetleitung ist 128MBit stark (5MB Upload).

Ach ich weiss auch nicht.


----------



## sheel (25. März 2012)

Hi



Alice hat gesagt.:


> Ich überlege mir sogar einen meiner PC´s zum Webserver einzurichten um wenigtens Inkscape darauf laufen zu lassen.


Dann gibts noch immer das Problem,
dass man sich mit Serveradministration gut auskennen sollte.
Dein eigener Rechner gehackt ist auch nicht besser als ein gemieteter gehackter Server.



Alice hat gesagt.:


> Internetleitung ist 128MBit stark (5MB Upload).


Bei Serverbetrieb kommt es auf den Upload an.


----------



## Alice (25. März 2012)

Ja wie gesagt kann ich maximal 130 MBit downloaden und ca. 5-6 MBit Uploaden. Ist soviel ich weiss die schnellste Internet-Leitung die man als "Klein" Unternehmer bekommen kann.

Der PC wäre eigentlich auch sehr gut geeignet dafür.

Den eigenen Home-Server würde ich aber NICHT offen im Internet benutzen. 

Beispiel:

In einer PHP-Datei auf meinem Webhost-Server wird eine SVG Datei erstellt, diese wird dann mit einem Befehl an meinen Home-Server gesendet, verarbeitet und zurück gesendet.

Die Frage wäre nur wie lange das ganze dauert (Stichwort: Timeout). 

Kann man einen eigenen Server nicht so einrichten das ER NUR VON einem PHP-Skript mit absoluten Pfad angesprochen werden kann?

Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich würde auf den ganzen Aufwand GERNE verzichten aber was soll ich tun? Ich möchte halt, wenn schon, etwas mit Qualität anbieten und mein Web-Angebot so Qualitativ aufwärten.

SVG zu PNG!

Home-Server:
Wer weiss wie die "Verarbeitungszeit" ist. Ich vermute mit gesunden Menschenverstand das die Zeiten zu hoch sein werden. Ausserdem müsst der PC NON-STOP laufen und ein interner Internet-Crash (kommt mal vor) wäre mehr als nur unprofessional.

VServer:
Bis jetzt wäre ein VServer mit Root-Rechten das beste was mir einfällt. Dann könnte ich sogar mit meiner gesamten Webseite umziehen und alles "Zentral" verwalten. Die Preise für einen guten VServer sind absolut ok und entsprechen meinen Vorstellungen.
Aber das Thema Sicherheit ist halt das Schlag-Mich-Tot Argument gegen einen eigenen VServer.

Managed-Server:
Das wäre natürlich das beste. Ich ruf den Support an und die machen was ich möchte. Aber dafür mehr als 50,00 Euro bezahlen? Nein! Da stimmt das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis für MICH nicht mehr. Vorallem kostet ein anständiger Server mal locker über 150,00 Euro im Monat.
Ich verdiene nicht schlecht aber ich betanke 3 Autos und die bewegen sich täglich alle!

Webhosting:
Sich weiter mit nicht funktionierenden Funktionen (ImageMagick) ärgern? Bei jeder neuen Idee auf Kompromisse eingehen? Immer auf etwas verzichten?

Es gibt zwar wohl eine Inkscape Version die man auch OHNE Root-Rechte installieren könnte, aber keiner kann mir sagen wie das geht!

Das Teil nennt sich "static-compiled Version".

http://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/CompilingStatic


----------



## sheel (25. März 2012)

Alice hat gesagt.:


> Den eigenen Home-Server würde ich aber NICHT offen im Internet benutzen.


Sobald dein entfernterServer ihn erreichen kann ist es offen im Internet.



Alice hat gesagt.:


> In einer PHP-Datei auf meinem Webhost-Server wird eine SVG Datei erstellt, diese wird dann mit einem Befehl an meinen Home-Server gesendet, verarbeitet und zurück gesendet.
> 
> Die Frage wäre nur wie lange das ganze dauert (Stichwort: Timeout).


An übliche Timeouts wirds (bei wenig Auslastung) nicht kommen,
aber doch spürbar langsamer.
Und bei mehr Clients...0.625MB/s sind für einen Server leider wirklich nicht viel.



Alice hat gesagt.:


> Kann man einen eigenen Server nicht so einrichten das ER NUR VON einem PHP-Skript mit absoluten Pfad angesprochen werden kann?


Nein.



Alice hat gesagt.:


> Wer weiss wie die "Verarbeitungszeit" ist. Ich vermute mit gesunden Menschenverstand das die Zeiten zu hoch sein werden. Ausserdem müsst der PC NON-STOP laufen und ein interner Internet-Crash (kommt mal vor) wäre mehr als nur unprofessional.


Nonstop: Ja. Stromkosten summieren sich übrigens auch.
Ausfälle: Hmm...damits geht, müssen Homeserver und Webserver gleichzeitig funktionieren.
Der Homeserver ist auf einem Internetzugang, der nicht für Server gedacht ist.
Je nach Ptovider etc. können da monatlich schon mal 50 Stunden Ausfall zusammenkommen.
Traurig, aber leider
.





			
				Telekommitarbeiter hat gesagt.:
			
		

> können Normalzugänge ruhig ausfallen, die brauchen eh nur die DAUs"





Alice hat gesagt.:


> Das Teil nennt sich "static-compiled Version".
> 
> http://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/CompilingStatic


Da steht doch, was man tun muss.
Aber ohne Root...hnng
Eher nicht.


----------



## Alice (25. März 2012)

Kann man mit diesem Angebot etwas anfangen?

https://hosting.1und1.de/ServerPrem...sts&linkId=hd.tab.packageselection.serverTypL

Server2 für 39,99 €.

Da steht: "Installation beliebiger eigener Anwendungen möglich - ideal für Entwickler"

Wie wäre denn so die Performence von so einem Server? So ein Forum wie dieses hier würde auf s einem Server wahrscheinlich nicht laufen oder? Ist 1&1 zu empfehlen? Ich kenne die nur als DSL-Anbieter von hören sagen.

Gibt es evtl. ähnliche Managed-Server von guten Anbietern? Bei All-Inkl.com kostet der günstigste Managed-Server mal eben 100,00 im Monat.


----------



## sheel (25. März 2012)

Also, Rootzugriff hat es.
Ob es zu empfehlen ist...(laut Google Treffer 1) eher nicht.
http://www.dodisco.de/bewertungen/1und1-webhosting-bueses-unterfangen-und-lahme-server.html


----------



## Alice (25. März 2012)

Kannst du etwas anderes empfehlen?

Preis bis maxmal 40,00 - 50,00 Euro.

*Edit:*

Ich habe da etwas gefunden: 
http://www.server4you.de/root-server/

Der "Eco Server" und der "Pro Server" haben min Interesse geweckt.

*Edit:*

Leider scheint es keine weiteren Details zu den Servern zu geben!?


----------



## sheel (25. März 2012)

Und welche der verschiedenen Modelle genau?

Hast du mal auf Details geklickt?
Dann sieht man sie auch...

Was ich oben vergessen habe:
2x2.2Gh und 2GB RAM reichen für ein Forum wie dieses absolut _nicht_.

Diesen Preis dafür verlangen...wenn nicht das Problem Internetanbindung wäre
und man Raid nicht braucht bekommt man einen derartigen Rechner gebraucht um den Preis _gekauft_,
statt das monatlich als Miete zu bezahlen.
(Und gebraucht sind die Teile beim Hoster auch.
Die Kaufen sich nicht für jeden Kunden neues Zeug).


----------



## Alice (25. März 2012)

Also ich habe interesse am "Power Server" für 38,99 Euro im Monat.

Jedoch habe ich eben von der Kundenhotline erfahren das der Servr nicht gemanaged wird.

Ich glaube ich werde nicht drumherum kommen mir die nötigen Fähigkeiten anzueignen oder denkt ihr das diese Aufgabe VIEL ZU HOCH für mich wäre? Das interesse ist da! So würde ich auch sicherlich mehr über das ganze Thema an sich (im gesamten) erfahren und viele Zusammenhänge die ich jetzt nicht verstehe besser verstehen.

Mein aktueller Hoster hat mir ein außerordentliches Angebot gemacht und ich weiss nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll. Mir wurde ein Managed-Server für 40,00 Euro im Monat angeboten. Das wäre ein AMD Sempron 3000+ und 512MB Ram. Jeder weitere 256er MB Riegel würde 10,00 Euro extra im Monat kosten. LOL?


----------



## sheel (25. März 2012)

Alice hat gesagt.:


> Mein aktueller Hoster hat mir ein außerordentliches Angebot gemacht und ich weiss nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll. Mir wurde ein Managed-Server für 40,00 Euro im Monat angeboten. Das wäre ein AMD Sempron 3000+ und 512MB Ram. Jeder weitere 256er MB Riegel würde 10,00 Euro extra im Monat kosten. LOL?


Genau, lol.
Das ist ca. der Amazonkaufpreis, aber monatlich.
Wenn man von größeren Riegeln (wie zB. 8GB) auf den Preis
für 1/4GB runterrechnet sinds keine 2€.
Einmalig 2€ gegen monatlich 10€...

Ich hab vollstes Verständnis, das die selber auch viel zu zahlen haben, aber sowas...

Nur als Beispiel, für 50€ bekommt man:
Bei deinem Hoster den Sempron und 786MB RAM,
Festplatte und der Rest wahrscheinlich entsprechend.
Dagegen zB. hier der erste:
16GB, Vierkern, Terabyteplatte...




Alice hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube ich werde nicht drumherum kommen mir die nötigen Fähigkeiten anzueignen oder denkt ihr das diese Aufgabe VIEL ZU HOCH für mich wäre? Das interesse ist da! So würde ich auch sicherlich mehr über das ganze Thema an sich (im gesamten) erfahren und viele Zusammenhänge die ich jetzt nicht verstehe besser verstehen.


Schaffbar ist es natürlich, aber der Zeitaufwand...


----------



## Alice (25. März 2012)

Das mit den Preisen für die Einzelteile nehme ich denen nicht einmal übel.

Denn selbst mein Arbeitscomputer kostet wahrscheinlich doppelt soviel wie deren XXL-Server. Was mich anpisst in das die mir Müll für soviel Geld andrehen wollen und sich nicht einmal schämen mir so etwas anzubieten.

Meine vorhandenen Computer wären die perfekten Server aber da gibt es ja das Problem mit der Internetanbindung.

Ich fühle mich in dieser Hinsicht irgendwie hin und her gerissen. Mein Traum wäre NATÜRLICH ein eigener Server direkt in meinem Büro.

Ich könnte sogar einen weiteren Internet-Anschluss zur Verfügung stellen.

Denn ich surfe und arbeite über Kabel-Internet. Aber ich habe auch noch eine normale Telefon-Dose und bei mir ist VDSL 50.000 Verfügbar.

Ich bin kein Dummschwätzer aber mit einem eigenen Server zuhause wäre ich richtig Glücklich. Vorallem wüsste ich in was ich da genau investiere und es wäre alles mein Eigentum und nicht nur gemietet.

Die Kosten für Hardware und Strom sollten kein Problem darstellen. Ich habe sowieso einen "besonderen Vertrag" bei der Stadtwerke und wenn es um Hardware geht, kann ich nur sagen das ich hier an der Quelle sitze.

Ich kann aber nicht einschätzen wieviele User den Server von der Bandbreite her lahmlegen würden. Ich weiss nicht einmal wieviel Bandbreite bei einem Miet-Server zur Verfügung stehen.

Ich würde mich über weitere Meinungen, Tipps und Vorschläge freuen.

Meine Hauptwebseite hat aktuell ca. 500-600 Gäste und meistens sind ca. 20 Gäste gleichzeitig Online.

So ein Programm wie Inkscape sollte dann ja wohl gar kein Problem sein weil dafür ja der PC selber arbeiten muss und nicht das Internet. Und ich kann an Hardware alles erdenkliche zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## sheel (25. März 2012)

Ja...was soll(en) ich/wir machen?
Der schnellste Upload, den die deutsche Telekom hat,
ohne "Preis auf Anfrage" zu schreiben, ist anscheinend 2Mbit.
Bei 20 Leuten gibt das 12 Kilobyte pro Sekunde. Etwas langsam...


----------



## Alice (25. März 2012)

Wie ist denn die Anbindung von einem normalen Hoster? Wieviel Bandbreite würde meinem VServer z.B. bei Server4You oder einem anderen Abieter zur Verfügung stehen? 100/100 bestimmt NICHT oder?

Vergessen wir das mal mit dem VDSL. Ich habe eben gelesen (wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe) das ich bei meinem Anbieter noch weitere 2MBit Upload dazubuchen kann für 5,00 Euro im Monat. Dann hätte ich 7MBit Upload! Ich könnte auch meinen Privatvertrag in einen Businessvertrag umändern und dann hätte ich sogar 10MBit Upload.

Ich muss ehrlich sagen das mir ein "gehackter" Home-Server lieber wäre als ein gehackter Root-Server.

Wieviel Pflege benötigt ein gemieteter (bzw. Home) Server? Gibt s dazu keine guten deutschen Tutorials? Wie kann ich mir den Alltag eines Server-Admins vorstellen?

Aktuell: Root-Server VS Home-Server?


----------



## chmee (27. März 2012)

Bezüglich "echter" Server. Hetzner bietet (bot!) mit ihren EQ4-Servern gute Geräte zu einem vertretbaren Preis an. Jene sind inzwischen mit der EX4 bzw X6-Reihe abgelöst. Und sie bieten so etwas wie eine Börse an, super Idee - https://robot.your-server.de/order/market (zB ein rootServer Sempron 3000+ mit 1GB und 160GB HDD für 28Eur)

Bezüglich Pflege : Es geht nicht darum, dass man täglich putzen muß, sondern dass er richtig aufgesetzt ist - um alle Möglichkeiten des Einbruchs zu unterbinden. Dazu gehört natürlich auch, immer ein Auge für Updates zu haben, die Sicherheitslöcher schließen - und das kann mitunter täglich sein.

Ich habe manche Seiten auf Webhosts zu laufen, Teile auf einem vServer und ein knappes Jahr hatte ich nen Root-Server - nur um mir auf dem Root-Server einzugestehen, dass der Aufwand (&Verantwortung) für einen Unwissenden verdammt hoch ist - Linux ist nunmal nicht Kinderwindows. Der Rootserver ist längst wieder abgestoßen und der vServer eine preiswerte Basis eines Webhosts mit root-Möglichkeiten - was natürlich naiv klingt, denn ein vServer "bietet" die gleichen Probleme wie ein root-Server.

mfg chmee

Nachtrag: Ein gehackter Home-Server ist die potentielle Schleuse zu Deinem Intranet. Gefällt Dir das auch? Dir ist klar, dass man mit einer DOS-Attacke auf Deinen Homeserver Deinen kompletten Internetzugang lahmlegt, oder? Letztlich reicht ein Scriptkiddie, der Deinen Home-Server penetriert, und schon sind merkliche Einbußen beim Surfen zu spüren.

Nachtrag 2: Mir ist nicht ganz klar, wozu Du eigentlich den Server brauchst.. Zudem sind "möglicherweise" manche Hinderlichkeiten durch einen alternativen Ansatz zu lösen?!


----------



## Alice (27. März 2012)

Ich möchte zum Beispiel die Software Inscape (mit exec) benutzen.

Es lässt sich aber kein Hoster finden der Inkscape installiert. Des Weiteren möchte ich auch allgemein exec benutzen können, denn mit CGI-Modus und PHPX will ich nichts zutun haben. Das ist nicht halbes und nichts ganzes.

Ich möchte bei Bedarf auch dieses und jenes in der PHP.ini verändern können.

Mein aktuelles Projekt lief bis vor wenigen Wochen noch komplett über die GDLib. Da jedoch der Server Probleme (Memory Limit) gemacht hat, bin ich jetzt wieder bei SVG gelandet und nun habe ich immer noch ein paar Probleme weil DER SERVER nicht mitmacht. Die SVG-Grafiken die ich mit PHP erstelle und speichere sehen mittlerweile super aus in Inkscape, Adobe Illustrator, Internet Explorer, Opera und Firefox. Mehr habe ich auch nicht ausprobiert.

Wenn ich die SVG-Grafiken mit Inkscape konvertiere sieht das Ergebnis einfach HAMMER-GEIL aus. Ich habe XAMPP usw. installiert (auf meinem 2. Rechner) und dort funktioniert ImageMagick ganz anders als bei meinem Hoster. Zack Zack ist die SVG konvertiert und ich sehe keinen Unterschied zu Inkscape.

Nur bei meinem Webhoster funktioniert nix.

Schau dir mal bitte diesen Thread von mir an: http://www.tutorials.de/php/386119-code-funktioniert-manchmal-nicht.html

Und wieder will mir der Hoster nicht wirklich helfen und zeigt mit dem Finger auf einen eigenen Server.



> Bezüglich "echter" Server. Hetzner bietet (bot!) mit ihren EQ4-Servern gute Geräte zu einem vertretbaren Preis an. Jene sind inzwischen mit der EX4-Reihe abgelöst. Und sie bieten so etwas wie eine Börse an, super Idee - https://robot.your-server.de/order/market (zB ein rootServer Sempron 3000+ mit 1GB und 160GB HDD für 28Eur)



Wenn man jetzt aber berechnet das mein Hoster mir für 40,00 Euro einen MANAGED Server hinstellt, ist das Angebot von meinem Hoster aber besser. Ich denke das ich 1GB für den selben Preis druchboxen könnte.


----------

